# Timers



## Jmadams13 (Feb 7, 2013)

After getting tired of my timers walking, being left on and dead battery's, and getting dropped, its time to purchase a new one. Looking recomendations 

My criteria are:
Multi-timer function, at least 2, more would be better
Loud
Can fit in my coat pocket
Less than 50$
Has an off switch or button

I'm willing to spend more, but I think that price range will give nicer options than the cheapie wal-mart crap I've been using for years. Any suggestions?

TIA ~joe


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 7, 2013)

We mainly use these: http://www.etundra.com/4_Function_Programmable_Digital_Timer-P7641.html

Multi Function, Battery or ac power, pretty loud and bullet proof.


----------



## shaneg (Feb 7, 2013)

I just use the one in my phone.. it's either in my pocket or on the shelf by my station.
I allow phones in the kitchen only if they are out of sight and if they need to use it go out back or duck down.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ill look into that timer. Is it big, or could it fit in a coat or apron pocket?

I use my phone sometimes. It's not tht we dont allow phones. It's just mine I normally away or on my iPhone dock playing music.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 7, 2013)

I got sick of the same thing so I bought a g-shock that had 4 timers on it. the best was when the stick the magnetic times to the sides of simmering stockpots and the couldn't figure out how come they stopped working.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 9, 2013)

I use a small Cooper on a lanyard. Flavor flav style!


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 11, 2013)

I"ve always wanted one of those huge red timers that was on top chef. This season its a different model, a white one...I want that big red one. Anyone know what that is? Google isn't helping for some reason....google? google?


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 12, 2013)

http://mwgblog.com/archives/2009/12/11/top-chef-timer/

I think they've changed the shape.


----------



## WiscoNole (Feb 13, 2013)

I've used the Taylor 4-in-1 pocket timer and it's great for under $10.


----------

